
Tech Solidarity Resources - tosh
https://techsolidarity.org/resources.html
======
whatyoucantsay
This appears to be an organisation devoted to swinging elections for a
specific political party and the content consists of well-worn ideological and
political talking points.

> "Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Ideological or political battle
> or talking points."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
tosh
I submitted the resources page because it contains useful security guidelines
for journalists, members of ngos, political activists but imho also ordinary
people who care about counter surveillance.

There is also a step-by-step guide for how to add a security-key to your
Google account and how to remove a phone number as 2nd factor (this should be
easier but right now this guide is a useful artifact to point people to)

